# Froggys Pre show special



## frugal ghoul (Nov 4, 2005)

Hey all, just a heads up to anyone going to Transworld, Froggys has extended their preshow special to midnight tonight 3/22!
· Go to Froggys Fog - Fog Juice, Smoke Fluid, Fog Fluid, Haze Fluid, Fog Machine Liquid

· Add all the items you want to your cart

· Click the view cart button in the top right hand part of the screen 

· Enter the Code PRETHS directly above your subtotal in the Coupon/Gift Certificate Code Box, click the add box 

· This applies all show discounts and free show delivery 

· Complete checkout

· Pick up your items at the show


----------

